# ang pogi naman ng aking mahal



## lalo5

I like to know the meaning of this filipino sentence, if somebody can help me I'll apprecite it. thank you.


----------



## Wacky...

pogi = handsome
aking mahal = my love

Thus: "You're handsome, my love"

But the words "ang" and "naman" make the sentence exclamatory.
"How handsome you are!"


----------



## webarchitect

Wow, this is great. I didn't know that a lot of people are trying to learn to speak Tagalog.


----------



## Cracker Jack

How handsome my love is!


----------



## Ajura

My love is handsome.


----------

